# Powered Heated Mirrors for 2012 Sentra 2.0S



## Svensk Mat (Oct 18, 2020)

Hello 

Can anyone help me with the actual Nissan part number for powered heated side mirrors for a 2012 Sentra 2.0 S.

Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Try NissanPartsDeal.com. The side mirrors are listed under the "Miscellaneous" section.


----------

